# 4.3 Root/Unlock *Switching from Verizon



## Pesti13nce (Oct 14, 2011)

I recently switched from Verizon as in like 20 min ago, and i'm trying to take my note2 with me until the s5 launch (or something), I'm reading that aside from the obvious root so i can use data on my new provider (AIO/AT&T wireless) I noticed that there is a different method for root since unlocking the boot loader isn't an option since i've taken the 4.3ota? Is there a new method? I'm not REALLY concerned with a new ROM or anything like that I just want to "unlock" my sim (for data since I read the SIM is already unlocked for int use voice/text).

I've done a little searching here and on XDA and it mentions another Root method needed for the GSM unlock but doesn't really state WHAT it is, or is it just the typical Odin-flash-Mj9 build, find a stock clean rom? I'm a little confused with no clear answers.

Thanks again!


----------

